# perch pic



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I love catching these big perch...especially on artificial,
biggest one was just a little over a pound....mmmmmmmmmmmmm they were good......tony










another pic of my fat head....

[img]http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/353PERCH-MARCH20051-med.jpg


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

Those are some faaat perch!


----------

